# computer stops typing



## kc5ezc (Jun 7, 2010)

Guys, My keyboard stops inputing letters to the screen until I hit the left mouse button.
Probably a simple fix. I can't seem to find the answer. Your help is respectfully requested.
Stopped four times while typing this msg.
Thanks!
John Burchett
in Byng OK


----------



## techonehundred (Jun 7, 2010)

Is this a laptop? I have seen laptops that the touch pad stays active when typing and your thumb will hit the touch pad and the cursor will move to the location of the mouse pointer. If it is outside the typing area, it will let the area go inactive until you click in it again.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jun 7, 2010)

Not much to go on. Is your keyboard wireless? If so, check the batteries in the keyboard. If the signal strength were poor you'll usually get a message telling you so. If it is a USB keyboard I would swap it out with another to divide the problem into halves and take it from there. 

-T


----------



## rickharris (Jun 7, 2010)

Desk top - lap top?

MAC PC?

Operating system?

New or old old first time you have seen this.

Any changes to hardware or software recently?


----------



## student123 (Jun 7, 2010)

Might be a dodgy mouse - try another if you have one. 
Or switch off comp remove mouse & switch on again, see if the problem goes away.
Or in the software config, switch the left & right mouse buttons, see
if the problem goes away that time.


----------



## kc5ezc (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas. I had not thought about the mouse; or the keyboard. They seem to work fine all other times. Problem has been going on for months. Do not know when it started.
Dell vostro 400 computer desktop
XP pro OS
USB keyboard and mouse.
I'll let you know the results of trouble shooting.
Thanks again.
John


----------

